# Has anyone tried Ship Nerd?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This company is a new sponsor on TGP but they are based in Canada. I am wondering if anyone has used them, especially for shipping stuff from the USA to Canada.









ShipNerd - Ship Smarter


ShipNerd makes shipping quick, easy, and affordable. No hidden fees, no volume commitments, huge discounts and we only ship with the best in the business. Get your free account today, and make the smarter shipping choice.




www.shipnerd.com





Shipping costs have gone nuts and I find it is killing potential deals. Any cost reductions would be great.

I have zero affiliation with the company, just legit interested in their service.

TG


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I've used netparcel a bunch, you sign in with your PayPal account and get really good courier rates. I had an insurance claim with a package I sent through FedEx via netparcel and it was a huge hassle. They were the shipper as far as FedEx was concerned, so I had to do everything through them. 

I wonder how it would work with ship nerd


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I used Shipnerd extensively for a few years. Great prices, easy to use and responsive to questions and helpful.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> I used Shipnerd extensively for a few years. Great prices, easy to use and responsive to questions and helpful.


Have you shipped in or out of the USA?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Have you shipped in or out of the USA?


A couple times to the US but mostly to Europe and within Canada.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Slightly off track question: 
Are there any third party shipping insurance companies for instruments?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Another off-track question - what is the best way to get things shipped from the US that don't ship to Canada? Services which bring stuff across border for you? Services that require you to go into US?

I am think specifically for things like Guitar Center's used gear which does not ship to Canada.


----------



## ShipNerd (9 mo ago)

Excited to be a new vendor on the board


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

I always use MyUs.com. Never had any problems. Very reliable.


----------



## ShipNerd (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I apologize if this is not the correct place to post this, but we had a forum member post some feedback over the weekend (which now seems to have been deleted), and I really wanted to clarify the situation... Here is what was posted:

"_I tried ShipNerd for the first time. Ended up getting surcharged for all kinds of crap, they even added 100 extra lbs to one of my item. My estimate started from $200 and ended up charging me $500. STAY AWAY FROM SHIPNERD!!_"

Shipping rates on ShipNerd are obtained in real time from couriers based on the weight and dimensions provided by the shipper when creating a shipping label. We have no way of knowing what you are shipping, how you are packaging the item, and whether the weights and dimensions entered are accurate, which is why we charge based on the courier audited weights and dimensions.

This particular member created a shipment that consisted of 5 boxes (a multi-piece shipment). When creating the shipping labels, the shipper only inputted dimensions for 2 out of the 5 shipping boxes that he created. As a result, there were shipping adjustments as one of the boxes specifically incurred a large package surcharge...

Had the shipper inputted the dimensions the courier audited the shipment to be, he would have seen the exact same shipping rate that he is now being charged. To be fully transparent, we provided with the shipper screenshots from our courier invoice showing the audited dimensions and fees incurred (The customer emailed us in addition to posting on here).

Again, my apologies if this is not the right place to post this information, but I felt it was important for members to know that entering dimensions is important to obtain an accurate shipping quote.

Have a great day!

Steve


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

what the who's calling me a nerd I represent that statement.
And glad you posted shipnerd I have not used use as I no longer ship guitars but it seems that the poster should have seen that he was being charged incorrectly.
ship of fools


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve followed the last couple of reported incidents as an outsider. Both instances seemed that the unsatisfied customer was being a little unreasonable considering the nature of the issue was out of ship nerd’s hands, and once reported to ship nerd, appropriate action was taken.

People using a service like this need to realize that they’re dealing with an agent who has no direct control over carrier or outlet issues. And, let’s be honest, they were obviously looking for less expensive shipping options. Sometimes you have to make allowances when buying a budget option.

Nothing about these issues would make me hesitate using this service, if I were so inclined in the first place.


----------



## ShipNerd (9 mo ago)

@JBFairthorne - thank you for taking the time to read the reply and respond. There also has to be some onus on the shipper to input accurate weights and dimensions to obtain an accurate ship quote 

Steve


----------

